# Respray?? How much?



## JacSprat

Love my 2003 Tribby. She's all I need in a van, but crikey, am I ever tired of white. Has anyone had their PVC resprayed, or is in the biz and knows what it might cost? I'd like to get some general idea before I troll around the shops.
Cheers!


----------



## hilldweller

JacSprat said:


> I'd like to get some general idea before I troll around the shops.
> Cheers!


Hammerite.

About £100. Never rust again.


----------



## JacSprat

Hammerite.

About £100. Never rust again.[/quote]

Very helpful hilldweller. Not much to do at this hour??


----------



## G2EWS

hilldweller said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get some general idea before I troll around the shops.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Hammerite.
> 
> About £100. Never rust again.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacsprat,

Should have added - how long is a piece of string!

The only way you can get an idea is to get a quote. It will be down to how much work yours needs for preparation and of course the colour. Prices could range from £1,000 for a simple job to £5,000 to get a good one.

Of course there will always be the back street garage who could do it for £500 but the chances are it will peel off and rust through fairly soon!

Hope that at least helps.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Waleem

My Dad had a lovely job done on his Renault Trafic PVC (1993) by a local body man for £700-and that included designing and fitting new stripes etc! However, there are little bits of overspray etc, but at that price, who's complaining? For a van as modern as yours, with full preperation (Such as removing door handles etc etc) I wouldnt think you would have much change from £3000


----------



## JacSprat

Waleem said:


> My Dad had a lovely job done on his Renault Trafic PVC (1993) by a local body man for £700-and that included designing and fitting new stripes etc! However, there are little bits of overspray etc, but at that price, who's complaining? For a van as modern as yours, with full preperation (Such as removing door handles etc etc) I wouldnt think you would have much change from £3000


White is looking better and better. Last time I had a vehicle painted it was in Canada 10 years ago. '69 Buick Skylark convertible, sprayed metallic candy apple red by a reputable shop, $1100 (£550). 
I was hoping for a generic non-metallic red or sommat, good shop, under £2000. Time to go for a reality check.

Cheers -


----------



## 38Rover

Just had my RR Silver Shadow re sprayed inc door shuts 2000 euros in Spain glass taken out and replaced all trim removed and replaced vinyl roof taken off
Why not motor to Spain in the Spring 3 days in the shop stay in a local B&B 35 euros a night.A van should be cheaper less trim less doors so guess 1250/1500 euros.
Colin


----------



## JacSprat

38Rover said:


> Just had my RR Silver Shadow re sprayed inc door shuts 2000 euros in Spain glass taken out and replaced all trim removed and replaced vinyl roof taken off
> Why not motor to Spain in the Spring 3 days in the shop stay in a local B&B 35 euros a night.A van should be cheaper less trim less doors so guess 1250/1500 euros.
> Colin


Rolls Royce Silver Shadow?? Trumps my Buick (though I did LOVE that car). 
Fine idea! I'll look into it. In fact, I'm on my way to Greece shortly. Maybe there are deals to be had...

Thanks!


----------



## b16duv

I have just had a quote to paint my Arto silver (it's white) - £10,000. And this from a guy I've known since I started crashing, I mean driving, 24 years ago!

It is a lot of work to do properly.

Have you thought about having it vinyl wrapped? That's how a lot of trucks are done these days.

David


----------



## JacSprat

b16duv said:


> I have just had a quote to paint my Arto silver (it's white) - £10,000. And this from a guy I've known since I started crashing, I mean driving, 24 years ago!
> 
> It is a lot of work to do properly.
> 
> Have you thought about having it vinyl wrapped? That's how a lot of trucks are done these days.
> 
> David


Er, vinyl wrapped? Sounds a little kinky...


----------



## b16duv

JacSprat said:


> Er, vinyl wrapped? Sounds a little kinky...


I've got plenty vinyl............................and getting the kinks out is fun! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mikeyv

JacSprat said:


> 38Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had my RR Silver Shadow re sprayed inc door shuts 2000 euros in Spain glass taken out and replaced all trim removed and replaced vinyl roof taken off
> Why not motor to Spain in the Spring 3 days in the shop stay in a local B&B 35 euros a night.A van should be cheaper less trim less doors so guess 1250/1500 euros.
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls Royce Silver Shadow?? Trumps my Buick (though I did LOVE that car).
> Fine idea! I'll look into it. In fact, I'm on my way to Greece shortly. Maybe there are deals to be had...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Think you'd need a lot more in your wallet to buy the Buick JacSprat.

As to the spray costs, might be worth looking at a vinyl job, maybe going for bottom half only? Not something I've done myself, but seen mention on other forums.


----------



## JacSprat

mikeyv said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had my RR Silver Shadow re sprayed inc door shuts 2000 euros in Spain glass taken out and replaced all trim removed and replaced vinyl roof taken off
> Why not motor to Spain in the Spring 3 days in the shop stay in a local B&B 35 euros a night.A van should be cheaper less trim less doors so guess 1250/1500 euros.
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls Royce Silver Shadow?? Trumps my Buick (though I did LOVE that car).
> Fine idea! I'll look into it. In fact, I'm on my way to Greece shortly. Maybe there are deals to be had...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think you'd need a lot more in your wallet to buy the Buick JacSprat.
> 
> As to the spray costs, might be worth looking at a vinyl job, maybe going for bottom half only? Not something I've done myself, but seen mention on other forums.
Click to expand...

Wow Mikeyv - nice fins!

Jacquie


----------



## mikeyv

JacSprat said:


> Wow Mikeyv - nice fins!
> 
> Jacquie


Aren't they just 

Must type faster though - somebody beat me to it with the vinyl idea.


----------



## davbab

*Rolls Royce Respray Spain*

I have a 1980 RR Silver Shadow in good condition but I would like to change the colour with a full respray.

Could you let me have the details of the company in Spain that did similar for 2,000 euros?


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Err, these posts are from a non member in 2008.    


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

Well spotted Ray - I was just about to ask about the "fins"...  

Cheers

Dave


----------

